# Xorg : screen not found



## Spartrekus (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello, 

I did installed FreeBSD with Xorg icewm xinit xterm. 

startx does not work. Here the log for more information.
It tells screen not found.

I am looking forward to hearing you.

Thank you and best regards


```
[  1781.849]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  1781.849] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  1781.849] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 i386
[  1781.849] Current Operating System: FreeBSD bbook 12.0-STABLE FreeBSD 12.0-STABLE r349749 GENERIC i386
[  1781.849] Build Date: 04 July 2019  08:45:12AM
[  1781.849] 
[  1781.849] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  1781.850]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  1781.850] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  1781.850] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul  7 12:54:45 2019
[  1781.895] (II) Loader magic: 0x8249000
[  1781.895] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  1781.895]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  1781.895]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[  1781.895]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[  1781.895]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  1781.895] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:22b1:1043:1c0d rev 33, Mem @ 0x80000000/16777216, 0x90000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  1781.896] (==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
[  1781.896] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[  1781.896]     Section "Device"
[  1781.896]         Identifier    "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[  1781.896]         Driver    "intel"
[  1781.896]     EndSection
[  1781.896]     Section "Screen"
[  1781.896]         Identifier    "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
[  1781.896]         Device    "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[  1781.896]     EndSection
[  1781.896]     Section "Device"
[  1781.896]         Identifier    "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[  1781.896]         Driver    "modesetting"
[  1781.896]     EndSection
[  1781.896]     Section "Screen"
[  1781.896]         Identifier    "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[  1781.896]         Device    "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[  1781.896]     EndSection
[  1781.896]     Section "Device"
[  1781.896]         Identifier    "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[  1781.896]         Driver    "scfb"
[  1781.897]     EndSection
[  1781.897]     Section "Screen"
[  1781.897]         Identifier    "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[  1781.897]         Device    "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[  1781.897]     EndSection
[  1781.897]     Section "Device"
[  1781.897]         Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1781.897]         Driver    "vesa"
[  1781.897]     EndSection
[  1781.897]     Section "Screen"
[  1781.897]         Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[  1781.897]         Device    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1781.897]     EndSection
[  1781.897]     Section "ServerLayout"
[  1781.897]         Identifier    "Builtin Default Layout"
[  1781.897]         Screen    "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
[  1781.897]         Screen    "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[  1781.897]         Screen    "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[  1781.897]         Screen    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[  1781.897]     EndSection
[  1781.897] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[  1781.897] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[  1781.897] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)
[  1781.897] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1781.898] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[  1781.898] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1781.898] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0" (1)
[  1781.898] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1781.898] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[  1781.898] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1781.898] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0" (2)
[  1781.898] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1781.898] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[  1781.898] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1781.898] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (3)
[  1781.898] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1781.899] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1781.899] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1781.899] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  1781.899] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  1781.899] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  1781.899] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  1781.899] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  1781.899] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  1781.899] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  1781.899] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  1781.906] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  1782.019] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1782.019]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  1782.019]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[  1782.019] (==) AIGLX enabled
[  1782.019] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[  1782.034] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[  1782.034] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
[  1782.034] (II) Unloading intel
[  1782.034] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[  1782.034] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[  1782.034] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[  1782.034] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1782.034]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4
[  1782.034]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1782.034]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1782.034] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[  1782.035] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[  1782.035] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1782.035]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.0.4
[  1782.035]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1782.035] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[  1782.035] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[  1782.035] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1782.035]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.4.0
[  1782.035]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1782.035]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1782.036] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[  1782.036] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[  1782.036] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[  1782.036] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  1782.036] (--) using VT number 9

[  1782.055] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  1782.055] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[  1782.055] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  1782.055] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[  1782.056] scfb trace: probe start
[  1782.056] scfb trace: probe done
[  1782.056] vesa: Ignoring device with a bound kernel driver
[  1782.056] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  1782.056] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[  1782.056] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[  1782.056] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[  1782.056] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[  1782.056] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.
[  1782.056] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  1782.056] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[  1782.056] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[  1782.056] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  1782.056] (EE)
[  1782.090] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22808086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SoC Transaction Register'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22b18086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:0:11:0:    class=0x118000 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22dc8086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Power Management Controller'
    class      = dasp
ahci0@pci0:0:19:0:    class=0x010601 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22a38086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22b58086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series USB xHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none1@pci0:0:26:0:    class=0x108000 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22988086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Trusted Execution Engine'
    class      = encrypt/decrypt
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22848086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22c88086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x229c8086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCU'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
none2@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x1c0d1043 chip=0x22928086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none3@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x207f1043 chip=0x882110ec rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
```


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 7, 2019)

For startx to work you must create an .xinitrc in your home directory.
This will be your Xorg launch script. You put items in it in the order they launch.
I suggest try Xorg -retro first to learn .xinitrc, then `twm` and then move on to other more mature WM like icewm.

To get your video output working you need to configure a video driver.
The most basic framebuffer driver is scfb and is now included by default with xorg.
So all you need to do is build a configuration file in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-scfb.conf like here:


			GraphicsOld/SCFB - FreeBSD Wiki
		


```
Section "Device"
     Identifier    "Card0"
     Driver        "scfb"
 EndSection
```

Note this only works on EFI install. On legacy install just build a VESA driver setting the same way.
They really work fine for most purposes.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 7, 2019)

LFS has a good writeup for IceWM.


			IceWM-3.3.0


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 7, 2019)

hej there is some news. I have found when it works and when it does not work.
It has nothing to do with the kernel.
It is into the packages.

This work on the machine. I get X11 with as follows:

```
xorg-7.7_3                     X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.7_2                X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.7.1,1              X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.7_5             X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-7.7_1               X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7          X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7           X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7        X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7     X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1      X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7           X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.7_2           X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-server-1.18.4_11,1        X.Org X server and related programs
xorgproto-2018.4               xorg protocol headers
```



This does not work on the machine. I get no screen with as follows:

```
xorg-7.7_3                     X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.7_3                X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.7.1,1              X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.7_5             X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-7.7_1               X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7          X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7           X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7        X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7     X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1      X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7           X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.7_2           X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-server-1.18.4_11,1        X.Org X server and related programs
xorgproto-2019.1               xorg protocol headers
```


So FreeBSD should fix it as soon as possible or let like it was.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 7, 2019)

getopt said:


> Dear Spartrekus,
> that is not the way it works! Most probably nothing ever will change.
> 
> See https://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html
> Use https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


I have no account, I have no hope to get help there.


----------



## jallen (Jul 7, 2019)

I have run into similar issues in the past and it has usually been due to the graphics driver not being properly loaded.

Have you specified a graphics driver to load in your /etc/rc.conf? If not, you'll need to add something like the following since you're it appears you have intel integrated graphics:
`kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"`


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 7, 2019)

thank you but
this is not this module.

It comes definitely from the xorg version.

Sad but true. The idea would be to compile the older xorg proto packages and to create an alternate fork of the packages for FreeBSD.
I have started to compile the older proto.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 8, 2019)

getopt said:


> If you made it into the forums, you can make it into Bugzilla.



I genuinely hope he doesn't.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 8, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Sad but true. The idea would be to compile the older xorg proto packages and to create an alternate fork of the packages for FreeBSD.



It's just a bunch of header files. The are not executable. They are primarily intended to be used for compiling X11 _client_ applications. They do not affect a video driver in any way.


----------



## xtremae (Jul 8, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> The idea would be to compile the older xorg proto packages and to create an alternate fork of the packages for FreeBSD.


That would probably be unnecessary since x11/xorgproto merely combines the separately packaged X11 protocol headers into a unified package.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi, 

By curiosity, I tested a new fresh installation on 2 other notebooks, one acer and one dell. 
The result is the same.

FreeBSD 12. 

Install the base
pkg install Xorg icewm xterm xinit

and boum,.... screen not found. 

Could someone also test it on a fresh new installation ?


```
xorg-7.7_3                     X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.7_3                X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.7.1,1              X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.7_5             X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-7.7_1               X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7          X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7           X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7        X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7     X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1      X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7           X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.7_2           X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-server-1.18.4_11,1        X.Org X server and related programs
xorgproto-2019.1               xorg protocol headers
```


----------



## jallen (Jul 9, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Install the base
> pkg install Xorg icewm xterm xinit



I think you will also need the drm-kmod package. Note the post-install message regarding the necessary additions to /etc/rc.conf and the "video" group.



Spartrekus said:


> Could someone also test it on a fresh new installation ?



I will test this soon, but a fresh install last weekend worked fine for me on a Thinkpad T420 with the above package installed and properly configured.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 9, 2019)

jallen said:


> I think you will also need the drm-kmod package. Note the post-install message regarding the necessary additions to /etc/rc.conf and the "video" group.
> 
> 
> 
> I will test this soon, but a fresh install last weekend worked fine for me on a Thinkpad T420 with the above package installed and properly configured.


maybe the drm kmod is a new obligation to be installed, before it worked without with xproto 2018.

thank you very much for your help, interests and the discussion.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 10, 2019)

Looking at your video output it needs the newer drm-kmod module








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				



This is in that range and is listed as Braswell.

Looking at the Graphics Wiki it says:
*Example Configuration For Post Broadwell System*

Your Braswell CPU is Post Broadwell so you need graphics/drm-kmod


----------



## Luka (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi Phishfry, thank you for the doc!
That works perfectly for me, Dell XPS with optimus graphics here.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 13, 2019)

On NetBSD 8.1 it is the same story. screen not found.

On the older backup I have made with freebsd, about 2 months ago it works flawlessly, with older xproto stuffs.

herewith the working older xorg.conf. created with Xorg -configure


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"     # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "vesa"
    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

the installed packages on the working one :

```
ORBit2-2.14.19_2               High-performance CORBA ORB with support for the C language
adwaita-icon-theme-3.28.0      GNOME Symbolic Icons
alsa-lib-1.1.2_2               ALSA compatibility library
alsa-plugins-1.1.1_4           ALSA compatibility library plugins
alsa-sndio-0.2                 ALSA PCM sndio plugin
alsa-utils-1.1.2               ALSA compatibility utils
appres-1.0.5                   Program to list application's resources
apr-1.6.5.1.6.1_1              Apache Portability Library
argyllcms-1.9.2_4              ICC compatible color management system
at-spi2-atk-2.26.2             Assisted Technology Provider module for GTK+
at-spi2-core-2.28.0            Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface
atk-2.28.1                     GNOME accessibility toolkit (ATK)
avahi-app-0.7_2                Service discovery on a local network
bash-5.0.7                     GNU Project's Bourne Again SHell
binutils-2.30_7,1              GNU binary tools
bitmap-1.0.8_2                 Bitmap editor and converter utilities for X
ca_root_nss-3.41               Root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
cairo-1.15.12,2                Vector graphics library with cross-device output support
chromium-74.0.3729.169         Google web browser based on WebKit
colord-1.3.5                   Manage color profiles to accurately color input/output devices
compat10x-i386-10.4.1004000.20181014 Convenience package to install the compat10x libraries
cups-2.2.10                    Common UNIX Printing System
db5-5.3.28_7                   Oracle Berkeley DB, revision 5.3
dbus-1.10.16_1                 Message bus system for inter-application communication
dbus-glib-0.108                GLib bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
dconf-0.28.0                   Configuration database system for GNOME
dejavu-2.37                    Bitstream Vera Fonts clone with a wider range of characters
desktop-file-utils-0.23        Couple of command line utilities for working with desktop entries
dotconf-1.3_1                  Simple, powerful configuration-file parser
encodings-1.0.4_4,1            X.Org Encoding fonts
espeak-1.48.04_6               Software speech synthesizer
expat-2.2.6_1                  XML 1.0 parser written in C
ffmpeg-4.1_4,1                 Realtime audio/video encoder/converter and streaming server
fftw3-3.3.8_3                  Fast C routines to compute the Discrete Fourier Transform
firefox-67.0.2_1,1             Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
flac-1.3.2                     Free lossless audio codec
font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3_3      X.Org Adobe 100dpi font
font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3_3       X.Org Adobe 75dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4_3 X.Org Adobe Utopia 100dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4_3 X.Org Adobe Utopia 75dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4_3 X.Org Adobe Utopia Type1 font
font-alias-1.0.3_3             X.Org Font aliases
font-arabic-misc-1.0.3_3       X.Org miscellaneous Arabic fonts
font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3_3         X.Org Bigelow Holmes 100dpi font
font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3_3          X.Org Bigelow Holmes 75dpi font
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3_3 X.Org Bigelow Holmes Lucida TypeWriter 100dpi font
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3_3 X.Org Bigelow Holmes Lucida TypeWriter 75dpi font
font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_3            X.Org Bigelow & Holmes TTF font
font-bh-type1-1.0.3_3          X.Org Bigelow Holmes Type1 font
font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3_3  X.Org Bitstream Vera 100dpi font
font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3_3   X.Org Bitstream Vera 75dpi font
font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3_3   X.Org Bitstream Vera Type1 font
font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3_3   X.Org Cronyx Cyrillic font
font-cursor-misc-1.0.3_3       X.Org miscellaneous Cursor fonts
font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3_3       X.Org miscellaneous Daewoo fonts
font-dec-misc-1.0.3_3          X.Org miscellaneous Dec fonts
font-ibm-type1-1.0.3_3         X.Org IBM Type1 font
font-isas-misc-1.0.3_3         X.Org miscellaneous ISAS fonts
font-jis-misc-1.0.3_3          X.Org miscellaneous JIS fonts
font-micro-misc-1.0.3_3        X.Org miscellaneous Micro fonts
font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3_3     X.Org miscellaneous Cyrillic font
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3_3     X.Org miscellaneous Ethiopic font
font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_3       X.Org miscellaneous Meltho font
font-misc-misc-1.1.2_3         X.Org miscellaneous Misc fonts
font-mutt-misc-1.0.3_3         X.Org miscellaneous Mutt fonts
font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2_3   X.Org miscellaneous Schumacher fonts
font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4_3   X.Org Screen Cyrillic font
font-sony-misc-1.0.3_3         X.Org miscellaneous Sony fonts
font-sun-misc-1.0.3_3          X.Org miscellaneous Sun fonts
font-util-1.3.1                Create an index of X font files in a directory
font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3_3 X.Org Winitzki Cyrillic font
font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_3     X.Org XFree86 Type1 font
fontconfig-2.12.6,1            XML-based font configuration API for X Windows
fpc-3.0.4                      Free Pascal compiler with Turbo and Delphi
fpc-ide-3.0.4                  Free Pascal integrated IDE/compiler
freetype2-2.9.1                Free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
fribidi-0.19.7                 Free Implementation of the Unicode Bidirectional Algorithm
gcc-8_3                        Meta-port for the default version of the GNU Compiler Collection
gcc8-8.2.0_4                   GNU Compiler Collection 8
gconf2-3.2.6_5                 Configuration database system for GNOME
gdbm-1.18.1                    GNU database manager
gdk-pixbuf2-2.36.12            Graphic library for GTK+
gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_2     GNU gettext runtime libraries and programs
giflib-5.1.4                   Tools and library routines for working with GIF images
glib-2.56.3_2,1                Some useful routines of C programming (current stable version)
gmp-6.1.2_1                    Free library for arbitrary precision arithmetic
gnome_subr-1.0                 Common startup and shutdown subroutines used by GNOME scripts
gnutls-3.6.8                   GNU Transport Layer Security library
gobject-introspection-1.56.1,1 Generate interface introspection data for GObject libraries
graphite2-1.3.13               Rendering capabilities for complex non-Roman writing systems
gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.32  Gtk-update-icon-cache utility from the Gtk+ toolkit
gtk2-2.24.32                   Gimp Toolkit for X11 GUI (previous stable version)
gtk3-3.22.30_4                 Gimp Toolkit for X11 GUI (current stable version)
harfbuzz-2.3.0                 OpenType text shaping engine
harfbuzz-icu-2.5.1             Harfbuzz ICU support
hicolor-icon-theme-0.15        High-color icon theme shell from the FreeDesktop project
iceauth-1.0.8_2                ICE authority file utility for X
icewm-1.3.8_4                  Window Manager designed for speed, usability and consistency
icu-64.2,1                     International Components for Unicode (from IBM)
indexinfo-0.3.1                Utility to regenerate the GNU info page index
jbigkit-2.1_1                  Lossless compression for bi-level images such as scanned pages, faxes
jpeg-turbo-2.0.1               SIMD-accelerated JPEG codec which replaces libjpeg
jsoncpp-1.8.1_5                JSON reader and writer library for C++
lcms2-2.9                      Accurate, fast, and small-footprint color management engine
less-530                       Better pager utility
libFS-1.0.7_2                  The FS library
libICE-1.0.9_3,1               Inter Client Exchange library for X11
libIDL-0.8.14_4                Library for creating trees of CORBA IDL files
libSM-1.2.3,1                  Session Management library for X11
libX11-1.6.7,1                 X11 library
libXScrnSaver-1.2.3_2          The XScrnSaver library
libXTrap-1.0.1_5               The XTrap library
libXau-1.0.8_5                 Authentication Protocol library for X11
libXaw-1.0.13_2,2              X Athena Widgets library
libXcomposite-0.4.4_5,1        X Composite extension library
libXcursor-1.1.15_2            X client-side cursor loading library
libXdamage-1.1.4_5             X Damage extension library
libXdmcp-1.1.2_2               X Display Manager Control Protocol library
libXevie-1.0.3_5               The Xevie library
libXext-1.3.3_3,1              X11 Extension library
libXfixes-5.0.3_2              X Fixes extension library
libXfont-1.5.4_2,2             X font library
libXfontcache-1.0.5_5          The Xfontcache library
libXft-2.3.2_3                 Client-sided font API for X applications
libXi-1.7.9_2,1                X Input extension library
libXinerama-1.1.4_2,1          X11 Xinerama library
libXmu-1.1.2_5,1               X Miscellaneous Utilities libraries
libXp-1.0.3_2,1                X print library
libXpm-3.5.12_2                X Pixmap library
libXrandr-1.5.1_2              X Resize and Rotate extension library
libXrender-0.9.10_2            X Render extension library
libXres-1.2.0_2                X Resource usage library
libXt-1.1.5_2,1                X Toolkit library
libXtst-1.2.3_2                X Test extension
libXv-1.0.11_2,1               X Video Extension library
libXvMC-1.0.10_2               X Video Extension Motion Compensation library
libXxf86dga-1.1.4_5            X DGA Extension
libXxf86misc-1.0.4_2           X XF86-Misc Extension
libXxf86vm-1.1.4_3             X Vidmode Extension
libcroco-0.6.12                CSS2 parsing library
libdaemon-0.14_1               Lightweight C library that eases the writing of UNIX daemons
libdmx-1.1.4_2                 DMX extension library
libdrm-2.4.96,1                Userspace interface to kernel Direct Rendering Module services
libedit-3.1.20170329_2,1       Command line editor library
libepoll-shim-0.0.20181229     epoll shim implemented using kevent
libepoxy-1.5.2                 Library to handle OpenGL function pointer management
libevent-2.1.10                API for executing callback functions on events or timeouts
libexif-0.6.21_4               Library to read digital camera file meta-data
libffi-3.2.1_3                 Foreign Function Interface
libfontenc-1.1.3_3             The fontenc Library
libgcrypt-1.8.4_1              General purpose cryptographic library based on the code from GnuPG
libgpg-error-1.34              Common error values for all GnuPG components
libgsf-1.14.44                 Extensible I/O abstraction for dealing with structured file formats
libiconv-1.14_11               Character set conversion library
libidn2-2.2.0                  Implementation of IDNA2008 internationalized domain names
libltdl-2.4.6                  System independent dlopen wrapper
liblz4-1.8.3,1                 LZ4 compression library, lossless and very fast
libogg-1.3.3,4                 Ogg bitstream library
liboldX-1.0.1_3                Old X library
libpaper-1.1.24.4              Library providing routines for paper size management
libpci-3.6.2                   PCI configuration space I/O made easy
libpciaccess-0.13.5            Generic PCI access library
libpthread-stubs-0.4           This library provides weak aliases for pthread functions
librsvg2-2.40.20               Library for parsing and rendering SVG vector-graphic files
libsecret-0.18.6               Library to access the secret service API
libsndfile-1.0.28_1            Reading and writing files containing sampled sound (like WAV or AIFF)
libtasn1-4.13_1                ASN.1 structure parser library
libtheora-1.1.1_7              Theora video codec for the Ogg multimedia streaming system
libunistring-0.9.10_1          Unicode string library
libunwind-20170615             Generic stack unwinding library
libv4l-1.6.3_4                 Video4Linux library
libva-2.3.0_5                  VAAPI wrapper and dummy driver
libvdpau-1.1.1_2               VDPAU wrapper and tracing library
libvorbis-1.3.6,3              Audio compression codec library
libvpx-1.7.0_4                 VP8/VP9 Codec SDK
libx264-0.155.2917             H.264/MPEG-4 AVC Video Encoding (Library)
libxcb-1.13.1                  The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) library
libxkbcommon-0.8.0             Keymap handling library for toolkits and window systems
libxkbfile-1.0.9_2             XKB file library
libxkbui-1.0.2_6               The xkbui library
libxml2-2.9.8                  XML parser library for GNOME
libxshmfence-1.2_4             Shared memory 'SyncFence' synchronization primitive
libxslt-1.1.32                 The XSLT C library for GNOME
links-2.16_1,1                 Lynx-like text WWW browser
llvm60-6.0.1_6                 LLVM and Clang
luit-1.1.1_1                   Locale and ISO 2022 support for Unicode terminals
mesa-dri-18.3.2                OpenGL hardware acceleration drivers for DRI2+
mesa-libs-18.3.2               OpenGL libraries that support GLX and EGL clients
mkfontdir-1.0.7                Create an index of X font files in a directory
mkfontscale-1.1.3_2            Creates an index of scalable font files for X
mpc-1.1.0_2                    Library of complex numbers with arbitrarily high precision
mpfr-4.0.1_2                   Library for multiple-precision floating-point computations
mpg123-1.25.10                 Command-line player for MPEG Layer 1, 2, and 3 audio files
ncurses-6.1.20190112           Library for terminal-independent, full-screen output
nettle-3.4.1_1                 Low-level cryptographic library
noto-basic-1.0.5_1             Google Noto Fonts family (Basic and Emoji)
noto-lite-1.0.5_2              Google font family - lite version
nspr-4.20                      Platform-neutral API for system level and libc like functions
nss-3.41_1                     Libraries to support development of security-enabled applications
opencv-core-3.4.1_13           Open Source Computer Vision library
openh264-1.8.0,2               Cisco implementation of H.264 codec
opus-1.3                       IETF audio codec
p11-kit-0.23.14                Library for loading and enumerating of PKCS#11 modules
pango-1.42.4_1                 Open-source framework for the layout and rendering of i18n text
pciids-20181228                Database of all known IDs used in PCI devices
pcre-8.42_1                    Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
perl5-5.28.1                   Practical Extraction and Report Language
pixman-0.34.0_1                Low-level pixel manipulation library
pkg-1.11.1                     Package manager
png-1.6.36                     Library for manipulating PNG images
polkit-0.114_2                 Framework for controlling access to system-wide components
portaudio-19.6.0,1             Portable cross-platform Audio API
python27-2.7.15                Interpreted object-oriented programming language
python36-3.6.8                 Interpreted object-oriented programming language
re2-20180901_1                 Fast C++ regex library
readline-7.0.5                 Library for editing command lines as they are typed
serf-1.3.9_3                   Serf HTTP client library
sessreg-1.1.1                  Manage utmp/wtmp entries for non-init X clients
setxkbmap-1.3.1                Set the keyboard using the X Keyboard Extension
shared-mime-info-1.8           MIME types database from the freedesktop.org project
smproxy-1.0.6                  Session Manager Proxy
snappy-1.1.6                   Fast compressor/decompressor library
sndio-1.5.0                    Small audio and MIDI framework from the OpenBSD project
speech-dispatcher-0.8.6_1      Common interface to speech synthesis
speex-1.2.0,1                  Audio compression format designed for speech
speexdsp-1.2.r3_1              Audio compression format designed for speech
spidermonkey52-52.9.0_3        Standalone JavaScript based from Mozilla 52-esr
sqlite3-3.26.0                 SQL database engine in a C library
startup-notification-0.12_4    Library that supports startup notification spec from freedesktop.org
subversion-1.11.1_1            Version control system
tiff-4.0.10                    Tools and library routines for working with TIFF images
tpm-emulator-0.7.4_2           Trusted Platform Module (TPM) emulator
trousers-0.3.14_2              Open-source TCG Software Stack
twm-1.0.10                     Tab Window Manager for the X Window System
utf8proc-2.1.0                 UTF-8 processing library
wayland-1.16.0                 Wayland composite "server"
wayland-protocols-1.16         Wayland protocols
webp-1.0.1_1                   Google WebP image format conversion tool
wget-1.20.3                    Retrieve files from the Net via HTTP(S) and FTP
wmctrl-1.07_7                  Command line tool to interact with an EWMH/NetWM compatible X managers
x11perf-1.6.0                  X11 server performance test program
x265-2.8_2                     H.265/High Efficiency Video Coding (HEVC) format
xauth-1.0.10                   X authority file utility
xbacklight-1.2.2               Program to adjust backlight brightness
xbitmaps-1.1.2                 X.Org bitmaps data
xcalc-1.0.6_2                  Scientific calculator for X
xcb-util-0.4.0_2,1             Module with libxcb/libX11 extension/replacement libraries
xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9_1    Convenience functions for the Render extension
xclip-0.13                     Interface to X selections ("the clipboard") from the command line
xclock-1.0.7_2                 Analog and digital clock for X
xcmsdb-1.0.5                   Device Color Characterization utility for X
xconsole-1.0.7_1               Monitor system console messages with X
xcursor-themes-1.0.5_2         X.org cursors themes
xcursorgen-1.0.7               Create an X cursor file from a collection of PNG images
xdg-utils-1.1.3                Tools to allow all applications to integrate with the free desktop
xdotool-3.20160805.1,1         Programmatically simulate keyboard input or mouse activity
xdpyinfo-1.3.2_2               Display information utility for X
xdriinfo-1.0.6_3               Query configuration information of DRI drivers
xev-1.2.2                      Print contents of X events
xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0_3    X.Org keyboard input driver
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.3_2       X.Org mouse input driver
xf86-video-scfb-0.0.4_7        X.Org syscons display driver
xf86-video-vesa-2.4.0_2        X.Org vesa display driver
xf86dga-1.0.3_1                Test program for the XFree86-DGA extension
xgamma-1.0.6                   Gamma correction through the X server
xgc-1.0.5                      X graphics demo
xhost-1.0.7                    Server access control program for X
xinit-1.4.0,1                  X Window System initializer
xinput-1.6.2_2                 Very useful utility for configuring and testing XInput devices
xkbcomp-1.4.2                  Compile XKB keyboard description
xkbevd-1.1.4                   XKB event daemon
xkbutils-1.0.4_2               XKB utility demos
xkeyboard-config-2.24_1        X Keyboard Configuration Database
xkill-1.0.5                    Utility for killing a client by its X resource
xlsatoms-1.1.2                 List interned atoms defined on a server
xlsclients-1.1.4               List client applications running on a display
xmessage-1.0.5                 Display message or query in a X window
xmodmap-1.0.9                  Utility for modifying keymaps and pointer button mappings in X
xorg-7.7_3                     X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.7_2                X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.7.1,1              X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.7_5             X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-7.7_1               X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7          X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7           X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7        X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7     X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1      X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7           X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.7_2           X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-server-1.18.4_11,1        X.Org X server and related programs
xorgproto-2018.4               xorg protocol headers
xpr-1.0.5                      Utility for printing an X window dump
xprop-1.2.3                    Property displayer for X
xrandr-1.5.0                   Primitive command line interface to the RandR extension
xrdb-1.1.1                     X server resource database utility
xrefresh-1.0.6                 Refresh all or part of an X screen
xset-1.2.4_2                   User preference utility for X
xsetmode-1.0.0                 Set the mode for an X Input Device
xsetroot-1.1.2                 Root window parameter setting utility for X
xterm-343                      Terminal emulator for the X Window System
xtrans-1.3.5                   Abstract network code for X
xvid-1.3.5,1                   Opensource MPEG-4 codec, based on OpenDivx
xvinfo-1.1.3                   Print out X-Video extension adaptor information
xwd-1.0.7                      Dump an image of an X window
xwininfo-1.1.4_2               Window information utility for X
xwud-1.0.5                     Image displayer for X
```

So hard to see that linux wayland stuffs is there, whatever you do. 

Do you want me to test something on this working freebsd xorg ?
maybe what are packages installed.
xorg version tells us:
x.rog x server 1.18.4
release date 2016 07 19
x protocal version 11 revision 0
build operaty system freebsd 12.0 release p2 i386
current operationng system freeebsd
i386 sys genereic
build date 19 january 2019
06 29 55 am
current version of pixman 0.34.0

anyhow there is no krm stuffs in rc.conf or anything like dreamt like drm kmod. this is not needed visibly on freebsd.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 13, 2019)

taking the new installation, with freebsd 12 bsd, with the pkg install -y Xorg xinit xterm icewm only
then I copied the Xorg /etc/X11/xorg.conf that should work on the 12. newly, installed. 

It gives the error.


```
[  3170.876]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  3170.876] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  3170.876] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 i386
[  3170.876] Current Operating System: FreeBSD cbook 12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r328126: Thu Jan 18 18:13:19 UTC 2018     root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/i386.i386/sys/GENERIC i386
[  3170.877] Build Date: 07 July 2019  01:15:38AM
[  3170.877] 
[  3170.877] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4
[  3170.877]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  3170.877] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  3170.877] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 13 10:57:22 2019
[  3170.878] (==) Using config file: "/etc/xorg.conf"
[  3170.879] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[  3170.879] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[  3170.879] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[  3170.879] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[  3170.879] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[  3170.879] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[  3170.879] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  3170.879] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  3170.880] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  3170.880] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  3170.881] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  3170.881] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  3170.881] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[  3170.881] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[  3170.881] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[  3170.881] (II) Loader magic: 0x8249000
[  3170.881] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  3170.881]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  3170.881]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[  3170.881]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[  3170.881]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  3170.882] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:22b1:1043:1c0d rev 33, Mem @ 0x80000000/16777216, 0x90000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  3170.882] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[  3170.882] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  3170.883] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  3170.888] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  3170.888]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  3170.888]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[  3170.888] (==) AIGLX enabled
[  3170.888] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[  3170.888] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[  3170.889] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  3170.889]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.4.0
[  3170.889]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  3170.889]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  3170.889] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[  3170.889] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  3170.889] (--) using VT number 9

[  3170.919] vesa: Ignoring device with a bound kernel driver
[  3170.919] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  3170.919] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[  3170.920] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[  3170.920] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.
[  3170.920] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  3170.920] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[  3170.920] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[  3170.920] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  3170.920] (EE)
[  3170.953] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```


----------

